# Applescript activer/désactiver VPN



## mickaphd (4 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous, 

j'utilise en fait le logiciel Alfred dans mon quotidien et je souhaite réaliser un applescript pour activer et désactiver une connexion vpn (pptp) enregistrée dans mes préférences réseau. Je n'y connait absolument rien là dedans mais en fouillant j'ai réussi à trouver ceci pour l'activation du vpn (via Alfred) et qui fonctionne nikel : 


```
tell application "System Events"
   tell current location of network preferences
       set VPNservice to service "VPN PPTP UK" -- name of the VPN service
       if exists VPNservice then connect VPNservice
   end tell
end tell
```

Je cherche en fait un applescript du même genre mais pour faire l'inverse, c'est à dire désactiver le vpn. J'ai bien essayé mais je n'y arrive pas. Si une âme charitable dans tous les geeks qu'il y a ici pouvait me donner la solution ce serait génial!

Merci à vous


----------



## mickaphd (4 Décembre 2011)

C'est bon j'ai réussi en un seul script, pas si compliqué finalement.



```
tell application "System Events"
   tell current location of network preferences
       set VPNservice to service "VPN PPTP UK" -- name of the VPN service
       if exists VPNservice then connect VPNservice
   end tell
	   if current configuration of VPNservice is connected then disconnect VPNservice
end tell
```


----------

